# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  Νέο Μέλος!

## socrates

Ύστερα από αίτημα του dti προστίθεται στην λίστα με τα μέλη που έχουν πρόσβαση στην ενότητα.

----------


## acoul

Ετοιμάζω ένα portal στο DAT - dev.ozo.com και ίσως να μπορέσουμε να φιλοξενήσουμε εκεί το Ε-περιοδικό μας ... !! Θέλω μερικές μέρες να το μάθω και βλέπουμε !!

----------

